# Anyone else starting their adoption journey?



## Angelmummy77 (Dec 12, 2018)

Hello, I was wondering if anyone is starting or going through their adoption journey yet?


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

Hi ya, me and partner have just gone through the info session and now just waiting on forms to move on to stage one of the adoption process. We’re really excited but also very nervous. How far along in ur journey? 

Xx


----------



## kayza27 (Feb 13, 2017)

Hi me and my partner have just received our application documents. We are in a rented property but haven't asked our landlord for permission yet, I know we should of done that first but now is the time!

I'm quite nervous about talking to him, not because I think he will say no but I can't work out what to say to him. I'm not very good and putting things together hahaha.

We are very excited, where does everyone else live?

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

Hi kayza, is that your registration of interest form? 

I’m like u and not great with wording things my DF is much better at how to put things lol 
I’m sure ur landlord will be fine (unless there anti children) 

I live in Essex where about u from x


----------



## kayza27 (Feb 13, 2017)

Yes registry of interest. I live in Devon 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Angelmummy77 (Dec 12, 2018)

Hello lovely ladies, I’m quite far into my journey. We’ve got most of it done now, just waiting for our medical forms to be processed and given a date for panel. 

Have you spoken to your landlord yet? X


----------

